# Are these teeth going to fall out?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

These pics were very hard to take. 

But are these two puppy canine teeth going to fall out on their own or not? Both are on the left side I believe.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes. This is normal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, they should. Rarely will they not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get a fresh raw knucklebone(soupbone) from the grocery store and give it to your pup semi-frozen. Gnawing on one should help work those canines loose.
Nice job on the pics! I bet it was hard to get him so still!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Get a fresh raw knucklebone(soupbone) from the grocery store and give it to your pup semi-frozen. Gnawing on one should help work those canines loose.


I give him so many soup bones. I guess I'll get some more to knock those remaining teeth loose too.



> Nice job on the pics! I bet it was hard to get him so still!


There was a ball and half my hand in his mouth.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

same thing happened with my pup. all but one had fallen out on its own. at about 5 1/2 months i noticed the adult canine had gotten so big that all the chewing in the world wasnt going to knock the puppy canine out.the tooth was really loose so i just reached my hand up there and pulled it out with ease.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm going to have nightmares about sharp landshark teeth :lurking:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The Canines are always the last to go. Don't worry... they'll eventually fall out. Just give plenty of things to chew on to help the process.


----------



## ArizGSD (Dec 24, 2009)

Is it OK to give rawhide bones to chew on while teeth are falling out?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's exactly what Ozzy's teeth looked like. The last one to fall out was the upper-right canine, and it fell out when he was almost 11 months old. It was really loose, so I played tug-of-war with him with a rag. The other three fell out on their own. (Between about 8-10 months).


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Abbie just lost hers less than a month ago. They looked the same... No worries


----------



## aXer (Jul 26, 2020)

My 5 months old Bruno's canine teeth are in a somewhat constant bleeding state. The lower right is pretty wobbly too. No sign of the new canines. How bad would it be if I extract it myself? And is there any danger if he swallows it?


----------

